# glass engraving



## Moving To Dubai (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope that you have some good tips for the following:

I am looking to engrave two wine glasses in Dubai. Quite difficult to find. Today I was in Dubai mall and found this crystal shop where they charge 175dhs per glass for engraving. I am sure there are places which offer more reasonable prices.. Would you have any idea?

Swarovski also does it, under the consition that you buy the wine glasses there. However, I have the wine glasses already and the Swarovski style is not really my style 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------

